
Show HN: ColorFavs – Create and Discover Color Palettes - dsizemore
http://www.colorfavs.com
======
avitzurel
When clicking on a palette I get a 502 and what seems to be a recursive
redirect.

~~~
dsizemore
Sorry about that. I'm currently getting slammed from ProductHunt, DesignerNews
and WebDesignerNews. I'm working with my host to keep things going for the
time being until traffic levels out. Give it a try again it should work.

